#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Certificates >  >  >  optimization of chemical processes edgar himmelblau solution manual needed

## cesaadi

Assalam o alaikum warahmat ullah i wabarakaat

Eid e Saeed Mabrook

i need solution manual of "optimization of cheemcal processes" edgar himmelblau
and "process heat transfer" D Q Kern
please help me out in this matter as i cant find a way to access these books for free i cannot buy these books on the trusted files download sites 



if any body has these books please intimate me @
saadiisn1@hotmail.comSee More: optimization of chemical processes edgar himmelblau solution manual needed

----------


## aj-khan

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
here is the link

----------


## cesaadi

jazakumullah o khaira

but sweet brother i dont have the password to  extract the files
please also provide the password 

regards
saad nadeem

----------


## cesaadi

[QUOTE=aj-khan;123741]**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
here is the link[/QUOTE
assalamo alaikum 

jazakumullah

passwlord is too diificult fr me toread as i opened the passsword file (which is in *.gif mode) with file viewer and cant fint the symbols for p and l and i  and : please help me with this

saad nadeem

----------


## bahlozzo

Brothers,

Is it possible to have the password in order to extract the files. I am in a serious hurry

Jazakum Allah koulla khair

Soufiane

----------


## cesaadi

when you extract the file the password file will come to you in the folder created b y extraction process but the person uploaded the file is not only genious but evil genious it is a 12 character password but you cannot find out the words in tthe charactermap of windows only few worrds are possible to find out but there are two (p) which i couldnt find out. if someone solve this myth(password puzzle) please share the pasword

the symbols come ffrom charactermap.  courier and others without italic (O) behind them

regards

Saad Nadeem

----------


## bahlozzo

Saad,

Thanx a lot.
Indeed the provided passwd doesn t work. Furthermore, it seems to me that the .rar is corrupt...as it cannot be recognized as a .rar by passwd -----ers.
Thanks again.

Soufiane

----------


## mirro

can you please upload it (with pass )somewhere else w such as rapidshare, *******, megaupload, ********* ...

----------


## aj-khan

ONe of ma frend tried 2 ----- dat password but fail... so there is no hope of finding a password unless Mr gigapediadic leak himself

----------

